# E-Scrap collection



## nivrnb (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to show the fourm the e-scrap I have collected over the years.
I would like to know what should be the best way to process the pins, reverse electroplating? I am asking this question because I went to the auto store and bought some sulfuric acid but I belive it is only 30% concentration and not the 90% required. I thought if I cannot do this I will just put it into my car battery.
















Blacklung


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

You can use the acid you purchased to make poor mans nitric to dissolve the base metals.


----------



## rusty (Jul 15, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> You can use the acid you purchased to make poor mans nitric to dissolve the base metals.



Frank it look to me that he has a lot of gold plated goodies wouldn't it be much better to de-plate this stuff in the sulfuric cell.


Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

rusty said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can use the acid you purchased to make poor mans nitric to dissolve the base metals.
> ...



Yes it would be easier for him to do that. He will have to evaporate the water off of the acid he has purchased or buy some new stronger acid (drain cleaner) to use in the cell.


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 16, 2011)

quote
"Rusty

Yes it would be easier for him to do that. He will have to evaporate the water off of the acid he has purchased or buy some new stronger acid (drain cleaner) to use in the cell."

Barren Realms 007,

Thank for your response, below is of lazersteve's General Reaction List for the poor mans AR I believer you where refering to. If so, tommorow I will attempt to purchase some Sodium Nitrate from the Feed store. I have the Muratic Acid from Ace hardware.

I will also attemp a small scale cell that I've seen someone make on the forum not exactly who. I have the time and do not want to rush the process of dissolving the base metals.

Thank you Rusty for your input.

"2. AR Recipe 2= Poor Man's AR = 8 oz Sodium Nitrate (aka Subzero), 480 ml water, 960 ml Muriatic Acid plus heat. Used to dissolve high karat gold, gold powder, gold foils, dissolves Platinum when hot. Excess nitric must be evaporated off neutralized with Urea to pH 1 +/- 0.4, then drop gold with SMB."

Thank you for your time. 
Blacklung


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Blacklung!
You wrote:"Excess nitric must be evaporated off neutralized with Urea to pH 1 +/- 0.4, then drop gold with SMB."

Excess nitric must be evaporated; or neutralized with urea; or consume by adding a pure gold botton like Harold highly suggests; or add your nitric slowly 
until all reaction takes place, that way very little, if any nitric is left, an extra bit of SMB will do the job of precipitating the gold.

You just reminded me of some 2# of gold fill that I've been saving for the cell & now is the time to process it. :mrgreen: 

Thanks & take care!

Phil

P.S. I also like making knives.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> You just reminded me of some 2# of gold fill that I've been saving for the cell & now is the time to process it.


Gold filled material does not respond well to a sulfuric stripping cell, although I may be just assuming that's what you're talking about. The entire concept of operation of such a stripping cell is the fact that it can strip without attacking base metals. In the case of gold filled materials, the gold itself contains base metals, so dissolution is hindered. Gold filled is best processed by eliminating the base metal instead of attempting to remove the gold. 

Harold


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 16, 2011)

Phil,

At the moment I have very few chemicals, I went to the feed store today to try and purchase Sodium nitrate of some form. They did not carry it, I just have to do more searching. So basically I have been just collecting parts and saving them, much more often since finding this site. On another note I do like the art of knife making such as damascus metal. I don't do it myself I am more into the sharpening of knifes and blades.

I've taken more photos thanks to Barren Realms 007 input and will post below.
















Blacklung


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 16, 2011)

Herold,

Thank you for your post. I want to try both ways the cell and the poor mans nitric to see which one works for me. If I had the means I would like to just drop the pins in 70% nitric and then use AR to refine than parcipitate. Its like every part of the recovery PM's is very detailed process in itself. A person must me a expert in so many of them to get a quality product. Then I came across this site, an have given it thought to purchase a system.


http://www.ishor.com/refining.htm#Supplies for Gold Refining by the Acid Method

Again thanks for everyone's input
Blacklung


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 16, 2011)

nivrnb said:


> Herold,
> 
> Thank you for your post. I want to try both ways the cell and the poor mans nitric to see which one works for me. If I had the means I would like to just drop the pins in 70% nitric and then use AR to refine than parcipitate. Its like every part of the recovery PM's is very detailed process in itself. A person must me a expert in so many of them to get a quality product. Then I came across this site, an have given it thought to purchase a system.
> 
> ...



Stay away from the Shor system, you will have nothing but problems and no technical support from the company when you run into them.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 16, 2011)

Harold wrote:
"Gold filled material does not respond well to a sulfuric stripping cell, although I may be just assuming that's what you're talking about. The entire concept of operation of such a stripping cell is the fact that it can strip without attacking base metals. In the case of gold filled materials, the gold itself contains base metals, so dissolution is hindered. Gold filled is best processed by eliminating the base metal instead of attempting to remove the gold."

It's been more than a year since I've used a gold cell, & know I understand the proper fuction of the cell; it makes sense. I misunderstood its purpose & I stand corrected.
Thank you Harold!

Blacklung, if the sulphuric bottle is in a plastic bag, usually is 96% or so.
Here is a pic of my first knife. 13" blade & made out of leaf spring.


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 16, 2011)

Phil,

That is a fantastic knife, also for being your first. Great job!!! I like the knives made from the rail road ties.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Blacklung!

I made 5 or 6, the design changed a bit, since I wanted my version of the Bowie. I called mine the "Pirate's Bowie". It had a bit of a curve on the bottom edge.
I might start making them again since I have time to do so, plus I'm sober. 8) I had a bad drinking & drug habit. But been cured since 2000. 
The Damascus is one blade I would like to produce some day.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 16, 2011)

nlvrnb,
In most respects the color of the circuit board makes no fundamental difference. Modern boards are generally made from fiberglass and the base material is typically a sort of blond-ish gray in my estimation anyway. The green (usually green, can sometimes be blue or red) is just a surface coating of solder mask that allows boards to be flow soldered without inadvertently bridging traces or pads that are close together. The solder can only stick where there is bare metal, and not where it's covered with the solder mask material. Consumer electronics like VCR's and TV's may contain dark brown and brittle phenolic circuit boards which are older technology and cheaper. Those type boards typically don't have much in the way of gold content just due to the type of equipment they're usually found in. A guy I used to work with called them Rice Boards since they were used in a lot of the Japanese produced printers like Epson's. We hated them since that were easy to damage while trying to desolder components to replace, and they often got heat damaged if a component had burned up. They also tended to crack if devices were dropped.

macfixer01


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> It's been more than a year since I've used a gold cell, & know I understand the proper fuction of the cell; it makes sense. I misunderstood its purpose & I stand corrected.
> Thank you Harold!


My pleasure. What's really important is that readers get the right impression, so they don't chase their tail. Your reply was everything anyone could ask to receive in return, and for that I salute you!




> Here is a pic of my first knife. 13" blade & made out of leaf spring.


Beautiful! You obviously have talent with your hands. 



> I had a bad drinking & drug habit. But been cured since 2000.


That impresses me more than your other accomplishments. You can be justly proud. 

Harold


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 17, 2011)

macfixer01,

Thanks for all the information, now I see why I have seen some red ASUS boards out there. Yes I have taken my fair share of TV's apart and now what you mean about cheap boards, some I have taken about could have been made better with a used plastic bottle.

This is a very interesting fourm. I just sent away for some sodium nitrate and smb. I must be a great feeling to recovery gold for old computer and electronic parts. I liked to just placing the parts in the containers becuase of the gold color, it makes me feel like I have alot. As an analogy my friend once told me about and coin collecting, it is better to have one very nice rare coin, instead of a lot of used ones. 

nivrnb


----------



## seawolf (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a great looking knife. Making them is an art into its self. I knew a man who made custom knives and many of them sold for over a thousand dollars each. When you make more please post them here for all to see.
Mark


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 17, 2011)

I humbly thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## etack (Jul 17, 2011)

You can buy nitrate of soda at ACE that is where I get mine.

Eric

nitrate of soda=15-0-0


----------



## glondor (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantastic knife Phil. I salute your skill. I love working with metal myself. I do not have your ability though. Cheers.


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 19, 2011)

Eric,

Went out looking and all I could find was 12-0-0 Blood Meal, went to Walmart and picked up Green Light Stump Remover. On the package is says it has potassium nitrate. In the process of looking up the MSDS, thanks for the info, I will keep an eye out for 15-0-0.

nivrnb


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 19, 2011)

You can order it here;

http://www.maconfeedandseed.com/product_info.php/products_id/103

Jim


----------

